# HDMI or DVI-D -> Component adapters



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a friend that has a Pioneer Elite Rear Projection CRT TV that only accepts 1080i via component input. It's was before DVI and HDMI hit the market. Does anyone have any ideas about converters, he would like to purchase a new player but it looks like the new BD and HD-DVD players only send 480p via their component connections.
He would like to get a new hi def disc player without having to get a new TV too. Does anyone know of any adapters that convert HDMI or DVI to component. It's going to require that the adapter does the HDCP handshake and then converts the signal formats. :huh:

Thanks much
-john


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually they will send 1080i60 to the component video for hi def titles. Copy protected standard def DVDs will not upconvert but if you make a "backup" of the SD DVD, they will then upconvert.

There is a provision, Image Constraint Token (ICT), to disallow 1080i over component for hi def titles, but it is not being used (except on two german authored titles by mistake). Supposed to be implemented in 2010 -- maybe.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

While playing a HD title, the Tosh A30 will disallow 1080p/i & 720p iva component. HDMI is okay but when the component out is selected there is a message displayed on the TV telling the user that it's prohibited, switching to 480p. This was for the title "300". I'll go back to my neighbors house and verify this.
Thanks for the info.
-john


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I play the HD DVD of 300 on both a XA1 and a XA2 using component and it works using 1080i60 just fine. No error message displayed.

What you describe is what happens for a CSS protected Standard Definition DVD title.

Edit: I just remembered that the 300 HD DVD is a Combo. Did you guys play the correct side? The HD DVD side and not the SD DVD side?


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Ack, I'll check.
Thanks again.
-john


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> Edit: I just remembered that the 300 HD DVD is a Combo. Did you guys play the correct side? The HD DVD side and not the SD DVD side?


Good catch.


----------

